# Lightning !!



## sfaribault (Aug 10, 2005)

These were taken at Oshkosh, WI..


----------



## AIRIC (Aug 10, 2005)

Very nice. That is the sweetest P-38 Warbird to fly.

Eric


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 11, 2005)

From what I hear they want to complete the mission the plane was on..

Flight to England.


Steve


----------

